# SWT in Applets



## Thomas.muh (18. Mrz 2005)

Hi,

ist es grundsaetzlich moeglich aus einem SWT-GUI Programm ein Applet zu machen
ohne wieder auf AWT bzw. Swing convertieren yu muessen?

Thanks
Tom


----------



## Bleiglanz (18. Mrz 2005)

sollte wirklich völlig unmöglich sein

=> native libs zum client mitschicken???

=> dort in den librarypath???????

=> das applet rechteck durch ein native-window (swt) ersetzen???????


----------



## DLor (12. Jun 2008)

http://www.lookingeye.de/blog/index.php?/archives/15-SWT-Applikation-als-Applet.html


eines besseren belehrt ;-)


----------

